

Google’s Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day - ca136
http://business.time.com/2012/10/19/googles-terrible-horrible-no-good-very-bad-day/

======
001sky
_In the short-term, [the] trend causing turbulence in the industry [is] mobile
Internet ads are less advanced than traditional desktop ads, which means they
make less money._

Is it a problem with the ads, or merely the lack of leverage over the mind of
a person out and about in the world, _doing things_? Perhaps just not doing
the things the advertisers wish/. I'm more inclined to believe mobile is
harder to crack because people are either hyperfocused (one what is in front
of them) or hyper-distracted (by the world around them), in this context. They
don't have the bandwidth to deal with "extra".

